# Cherry Barbs killed my Angelfish



## Skyrod74 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Folks, 

I'm generally new here and would like some advice. 

I have a 40 gal. freshwater system. I had a medium sized veil angelfish with 5 cherry babs and a few baby keyholes. I feed them small amounts of food once per day and everyone has seemed to be very happy for the past 4 months. Recently, I've noticed my cherry barbs starting to "Nip" at the angel's long fins. This went on for about two weeks until I came home from work and found the angel dead!

I had no idea Barbs could be so aggressive. So, I have now removed all of the barbs and donated them to a LFS. All I have now are the two keyholes and I would like to get another Angel as a showpeice. I would like to also complement them with some kind of schooling tetra. But I have no idea which tetra or other fish will not nip away at my angel. 

Question: which fish are best mates with long fin angels and two docile keyholes? 

Thanks so much for you help. 

Rod 


40 Gal. Freshwater
2 HOB AquaClear 50
Toal Fish = 2 
Chemistry = All zeros


----------



## TheFishLegend (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi i would suggest you get some black phantom tetras, these are quite peaceful and look real nice in a school of 6 or 7. Ive got these in with my angel and they get along great. Hope this helped


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I see its a 40 gallon but what is the footprint of the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I like Cardinal Tetras.


^ x2

excellent schooling fish w/ Angels.


----------



## Skyrod74 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! 

I actually have a 46 Bowfront. so nice foot print for Angels to swim up and down. 

I like the idea of the Cardinals. 

I'm guessing I should stay away from anykind of Barb right? 

What are some other large Tetras? Thanks! 

Rod :fish10:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes stay away from barbs and most of the larger tetras. I think you could go with the Black Phantom's, Bleeding Heart's and the Cardinals if your angels are small rite now.


----------

